# federal Black Cloud



## fungalsnowgoose (Sep 11, 2004)

I got some of this from Gerrells in Devils Lake and used them on snows this spring, boy are they killers. Anyone else try them yet?


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

I tried some this spring and it seems to be the real deal. Not meant for close in shots but is deadly at longer ranges.

http://www.gunsandammomag.com/ammunition/bcloud_031407/


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

I wish they would make some small stuff.... 2 3/4

How much per box?


----------

